# Scarborough Accommodation



## Luxor98 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey finally getting round to booking flights, to come check things out. Will be visiting Melbourne and staying with friends, does anyone have any recommendations for places to stay in or around Scarborough, Perth.
Any advice greatly appreciated


----------

